# Avril Lavigne - Bildermix zu ihrem 35. Geburtstag (27.09.2019) (Teil 1) 80x LQ-UHQ



## Mike150486 (27 Sep. 2019)

*Avril Ramona Lavigne* (* 27.09.1984 in Belleville, Kanada) ist eine kanadisch-französische Rock- und Pop-Sängerin, Gitarristin, Songwriterin, Schauspielerin und Designerin, die bei einigen ihrer Lieder auch Produzentin ist.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2019)

Feine Zusammenstellung :thx: sehr


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Sep. 2019)

Happy Birthday Avril:thx:​


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2019)

Toller Mix von dem süssen kleinen Wirbelwind. :WOW:
:thx:vielmals mein Freund :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (27 Sep. 2019)

Happy Birthday Av! :WOW:beer2


----------



## Etzel (27 Nov. 2019)

...und megahübsch! Würde fast schönste Frau der Welt über sie sagen...


----------

